# Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Mai 2009)

*Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]


----------



## midnight (28. Mai 2009)

*Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Wer will schon Antivi. Und wenn, wer will schon für den Schund bezahlen.

Muss echt nicht, ich bin ohne auch froh!

so far


----------



## spockilein (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Teuer!!!

Bei Conrad die Avira AntiVir® Security Suite 2009 für 9,95€.

Auch für Nicht-Leser.


----------



## der8auer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*



midnight schrieb:


> Wer will schon Antivi. Und wenn, wer will schon für den Schund bezahlen.
> 
> Muss echt nicht, ich bin ohne auch froh!
> 
> so far



Aha nur weil du es nicht brauchst, brauchen es alle anderen auch nicht  Ich nutze seit 3 Jahren Antivir Premium!


----------



## Jami (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*



midnight schrieb:


> Wer will schon Antivi. Und wenn, wer will schon für den Schund bezahlen.
> 
> Muss echt nicht, ich bin ohne auch froh!
> 
> so far


Und was benutzt du? Ích bin mit Antivir (allerdins in der Free-Version) sehr zufrieden.


----------



## CheGuarana (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Kann ich mich nur anschließen, die Free ist TOP!


----------



## cubbi223 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Ich hab auch die Premium (und die Free) auf meinen rechner laufen. und ich kann mich nicht beklagen. TOP produkt


----------



## underloost (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

jo hab auch seit Jahren die FREE Version aufm Rechner..kann mich nich beklagen



spockilein schrieb:


> Teuer!!!
> 
> Bei Conrad die Avira AntiVir® Security Suite 2009 für 9,95€.
> 
> Auch für Nicht-Leser.


stimmt, hab davon ne mail bekommen...dann würde ich lieber 10€ weniger zahlen, statt die 3 Monate zusätzlich zu bekommen


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Ich bin nicht wirklich ein Freund von Antivir. Es ist zwar kostenlos und dafür nicht schlecht, was die Leistung angeht. Ich musste aber schon diverse OS säubern, nur weil Antivir Probleme gemacht hat. 

Für User, die ihren Rechner mitsamt OS nicht wirklich sauber halten ist Antivir nicht geeignet. G-DATA und Kaspersky sind da etwas kulanter.


----------



## Gast20150401 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht wirklich ein Freund von Antivir. Es ist zwar kostenlos und dafür nicht schlecht, was die Leistung angeht. Ich musste aber schon diverse OS säubern, nur weil Antivir Probleme gemacht hat.
> 
> Für User, die ihren Rechner mitsamt OS nicht wirklich sauber halten ist Antivir nicht geeignet. G-DATA und Kaspersky sind da etwas kulanter.



Hab auch G-Data Internet security drauf,muß sagen bin voll zufrieden.Avira ist zwar auch nicht schlecht,kommt aber nicht an G-Data ran.


----------



## dangee (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

zumal in GDATA 2009 der Avira drinsteckt...


----------



## chiller93 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Ich bin überzeugter Kaspersky Nutzer, und ihr? ^^


----------



## eVoX (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*



chiller93 schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugter Kaspersky Nutzer, und ihr? ^^


Dito!


----------



## guna7 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Nutze seit Jahren Antivir Free. Hatte nie Probleme und bin sehr zufriedend damit.


----------



## Blubbermeister (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Benutze AntiVir auch seit anfang der version 6 in der FREE


----------



## drachenorden (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Den Vorteil darin mag jeder für sich begründet sehen - Avira hat sich, zumindest was ich kürzlich von der Suite auf dem Rechner meiner besseren Hälfte gesehen habe, gegenüber den Vorgängerversionen nicht verbessert. 

Am meisten stört mich, dass man auf Grund der häufigen positiven Fehlalarme - wenn es darauf ankommt - geneigt ist, Dich Meldungen entnervt wegzuklicken ...

Kaspersky hat mir der aktuellen Suite ein sehr ausgewogenes und gelungenes Produkt am Markt - das macht auf die bald verfügbare, neue Auflage neugierig.


----------



## MikelBrandy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Hai!
Benutze auch AVira Antivir Free Edition.
Hatte Früher Bitdefender,hatt ständig Genervt.
Jetzt mit Avira hab ich kein Firewallgezeter mehr,andere Probleme wie Fehlalarme kenn ich auch nicht.Kommt darauf an wie man Erkennungsstufe
einstellt.Je höher desto mehr Fehlalarme.
Hatte mehrere Trojaner und Malware,wurden sofort erkannt und gebannt.
Weiter so Avira! Achso! Für umsonst ist es eine Gute Virensoftware.
Mikel


----------



## midnight (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*



chiller93 schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugter Kaspersky Nutzer, und ihr? ^^



Ja, Kaspersky ist das letzte Antivirenprogramm was ich benutzt habe. Ich nutze KEIN Antivirenprogramm mehr. Kostet KEIN Geld, KEINE Leistung und vor allem KEINE Nerven.

so far


----------



## Aykan58 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Nutze auch Avira free version und muss sagen ist wirklich top, im gegensatz zu anderen virenprogrammen für die man auch noch nen haufen geld zahlen muss. in verbindung mit zone alarm pro, tadellos.


----------



## Equilibrium (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*



midnight schrieb:


> Ja, Kaspersky ist das letzte Antivirenprogramm was ich benutzt habe. Ich nutze KEIN Antivirenprogramm mehr. Kostet KEIN Geld, KEINE Leistung und vor allem KEINE Nerven.
> 
> so far


 
Ich möcht nicht wissen wieviel Mal-Spyware, Trojaner und was weiß ich nicht, schon alles auf dem Rechner hast.

Noch hast vielleicht Deine Nerven geschont, aber das ist dann irgendwann vorbei und es kostet Dich mehr Nerven als Dir lieb ist.

Bin auch kein Freund von Antivir und nutze Kaspersky, und meine Nerven sind sowas von entspannt. Habe auch keinerlei Leistungseinbussen. Wenn man alles richtig einstellt, dann läuft das Prog. ohne das mans merkt.


----------



## guna7 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*



midnight schrieb:


> Ja, Kaspersky ist das letzte Antivirenprogramm was ich benutzt habe. Ich nutze KEIN Antivirenprogramm mehr. Kostet KEIN Geld, KEINE Leistung und vor allem KEINE Nerven.
> 
> so far


Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück! Du wirst es brauchen können.


----------



## midnight (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Also es funktioniert bis jetzt ein gutes halbes Jahr ohne jegliche Probleme. Alle paar Wochen scanne ich mal mit ner Live-CD um den ganzen Experten zu beweisen, dass da nix zu finden ist.

so far


----------



## guna7 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*



midnight schrieb:


> Also es funktioniert bis jetzt ein gutes halbes Jahr ohne jegliche Probleme. Alle paar Wochen scanne ich mal mit ner Live-CD um den ganzen Experten zu beweisen, dass da nix zu finden ist.
> 
> so far


Glück gehabt???  

Ich würd's mich nicht trauen.


----------



## spockilein (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Also das ganze geschrei: Mein Virenprogramm ist besser als Deins" ist doch Blödsinn. Solange ich normal im I-Net unterwegs bin und nicht jedeE-Mail öffne oder links darin Anklicke, reicht Antivir-Free völlig aus. Vorrausgesetzt die Windows-Firewall ist eingeschaltet. Bei DSL ist halt ein Router mit Hartware-Firewall optimal. 
Gehe ich halt auf Seiten wie Rudelbum....de oder ähnliche, oder muß mir die neuesten Nacktbilder von Shakira anschauen, braucht sich nicht zu wundern.


----------



## bladewing (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Wer halbwegs aufpasst muss doch eh blos 6x im Jahr scannen. Mein Antivir Guard checkt meine downloads und frisch entpackte Archive sowie Netzerkquellen (Auf der Lan was ziehen etc.). Ansonsten gibt's dank Hardwarefirewall keinen Grund sich sorgen zu machen.


----------



## Invisible (5. August 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Avira find ich nicht so toll, wer will schon ein Virenprogramm das mehr Werbung bringt als Virenmeldungen? das ist einfach nur nervig und naja die erkennungsrate ist zwar ok aber antivir sagt oft auch nur kann die datei nicht löschen weil sich der virus gesichert hatt. 

Deswegen Kaspersky ftw!


----------



## DrSin (5. August 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*



Invisible schrieb:


> Avira find ich nicht so toll, wer will schon ein Virenprogramm das mehr Werbung bringt als Virenmeldungen? das ist einfach nur nervig und naja die erkennungsrate ist zwar ok aber antivir sagt oft auch nur kann die datei nicht löschen weil sich der virus gesichert hatt.
> 
> Deswegen Kaspersky ftw!



Bekommst was geschenkt und beschwerst dich das 1x tägl. Werbung kommt?


----------



## sniggerz (5. August 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

ich hab norton 2009 und kann mich kein bischen beschweren, weil das programm wirklich alles platt macht


----------



## majorguns (5. August 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit Avire Antivirus Free, es erkennt eigendlich alle Schädlinge und ist auch sonst sehr leicht zu bedienen.
Das Problem mit der Werbung nach einem Update und den darauf folgendem minimieren eines Spieles habe ich umgangen, indem ich festgelegt habe wann Avira nach Updates sucht, nähmlich jeden Tag um 7 Uhr morgens und sonst nicht, so wird mein Spiel nicht immer während des zockens unfreiwillig minimiert


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Du spielst um 7 UIhr morgens?


----------



## ph1driver (5. August 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Bin jetzt seit 8 Monaten nur mit der Windows Firewall unterwegs, und habe 0,0 probleme auf dem Rechner. Wenn es hoch kommt lass ich mal alle 2 Monate Avira und Spybot laufen.

Soll aber nicht heißen das ich nicht doch mal irgendwann pech habe.

Wieso für andere Programme zahlen, die eh nicht besser sind.


----------



## Marechal (17. August 2009)

*AW: Vorteil für PCGH-Leser: Avira Antivir Premium mit Lizenz für 15 Monate [ANZEIGE]*

Bevor man hier am gesunden Halbwissen stirbt, sollte man sich das hier zu
Gemüte führen:

http://www.av-comparatives.org/images/stories/test/ondret/avc_report22.pdf

Ansonsten: Brain.exe - Die Rundumlösung für viele Probleme


----------

